# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: استفاده از پورت سریال به صورت موازی

## ehsan_salimi

سلام دوستان
من می خواهم اطلاعات را از پورت سریال به میکرو مثلا at8 ارسال کنم و میکرو به صورت موازی در یکی از پورت هایش قرار دهد مثلا اگر مقدار 8 را ارسال کردم پایه 4 پورت مورد نظر در میکرو فعال شود.
به نظر دوستان چکار کنم؟

----------


## farzadsw

خیلی سادس
وقتی بایت رو به مبکرو فرستادید ( اگه تو این قسمتش مشکل دارید به تاپیک مربوطه برید) و میکرو اون رو مثلا تو متغیر c ذخیره کرد ، کافیه بنویسید : 
portb = c ;

----------


## ehsan_salimi

آقا لطفا یکی بگه چه برنامه ای را به زبان c باید بر روی میکرو برای این منظور پروگرام کنم؟

----------

